# HS622 Transmission



## manufan (Sep 27, 2020)

Before the snow flies I thought I'd better fix the transmission gasket leak and shaft seals. 
The question is whether the clutch needs to be removed before the transmission case can be split? I've got the transmission sitting on the bench, took all the bolts out and gave it a rap with a plastic mallet but she didn't budge. Before I get more serious with the mallet I thought I'd check with you guys. Advice?


----------



## manufan (Sep 27, 2020)

manufan said:


> Before the snow flies I thought I'd better fix the transmission gasket leak and shaft seals.
> The question is whether the clutch needs to be removed before the transmission case can be split? I've got the transmission sitting on the bench, took all the bolts out and gave it a rap with a plastic mallet but she didn't budge. Before I get more serious with the mallet I thought I'd check with you guys. Advice?


Am I too new to the forum or is it possible that after 60+ people have looked no one knows the answer?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

@manufan, you just need to be a bit patient and wait until someone with experience with the HS622 comes along... It's only been hours and many people only visit periodically. The HS622 is not the most common Honda...


----------



## manufan (Sep 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> @manufan, you just need to be a bit patient and wait until someone with experience with the HS622 comes along... It's only been hours and many people only visit periodically. The HS622 is not the most common Honda...


The answer is that the clutch does not need to be removed to separate the transmission cases. I believe the reason for the leak is because of where the gasket is segmented at the bottom of the case.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have only worked on a handful of 622's. They are notorious for leaking mainly I think because the rubber axle seals contract with non use for 6-8 months or more . 

I've had excellent results with adding anoiladditive called SP205 ( i think, willdoublecheck ) from amazon. you addto oil and then drive machine a couple times for about 15-20 minutes.

only tried it twice andboth times it worked. i seeyou are replacing gasket so probably good there. there is a really good video on you tube on replacing axle seals on the 622.

I don't like the 622 for this oil leak reason. everyone I know who has tehm has this problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ATP-AT205 stop leak. works good.


----------



## Thormatic (Nov 23, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I have only worked on a handful of 622's. They are notorious for leaking mainly I think because the rubber axle seals contract with non use for 6-8 months or more .
> 
> I've had excellent results with adding anoiladditive called SP205 ( i think, willdoublecheck ) from amazon. you addto oil and then drive machine a couple times for about 15-20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Orangputeh, 

I have a small leak on my HS622 what appears to be along the transmission gasket --- would ATP-AT205 stop leak be a possible fix? Would I just add that to the transmission fluid in what quantity? Thank you


----------

